# HOMETOWN or Main Street In My Hometown



## wwjoeld (Jan 12, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 12, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 12, 2004)

Auckland, NZ featuring the Sky Tower







canon D10


----------



## wwjoeld (Jan 13, 2004)

i love seeing pictures of other cities i would never normally see in other pictures.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 13, 2004)

Canon A1
Lens Canon 45mm Tilt Shift
Hand Held
Film ?


----------



## Belinda Rowe (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Jeff, nice photos!!  I was browsing (I'm a newbie) and found these.  Since moved to Barcelona two years ago FROM Hollywood, Florida, I found I recognize each and every one!!! I used to live on Tyler Street (1100).  Take care,
Belinda


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 8, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 8, 2004)

Long Beach, California


----------



## dlc (Mar 8, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 21, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 19, 2004)

Bumping this up for spyrogyro


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 20, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## manda (Apr 21, 2004)

great idea for a thread!!!
sydney is one of my fave things to photograph


----------



## manda (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## spyrogyro (Apr 23, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## Canon Fan (Sep 30, 2004)

Didn't see a thread like this anywhere so here goes . . .

What does mainstreet look like in your town? Or maybe the street you live on? Or just within 5 minutes of your house???

Please remember to tell us where you are!!!

I'll go first . . .

This is mainstreet downtown Cedarburg, WI. USA facing SE. This is approximately 2-3miles from where I live. Not a great picture but you get the idea. I'll have to find some more later.


----------



## jadin (Oct 1, 2004)

Great idea for a thread.

Outside my house, in a month or two that is...


----------



## LizM (Oct 7, 2004)

Here's Columbiana, AL (about 30 min from the geological center of "Dixie").  A small town fighting hard not to tear itself apart at the seams.  One faction wants high class yuppie junk and is willing to use eminent domain to get it.  :angry1:  Another faction wants nothing to change.    And the rest of us want some sanity!!!


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Oct 8, 2004)

I agree - great thread. I'm orf to get some photos.


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 8, 2004)

WOW Liz I had no idea! The street looks so small! I know what you mean about the local politics though (think Alabama's "When It All Goes South"). OK maybe a bad analogy but I am a fan of old fashioned southern hospitality, pride, and tradition. Good to see at least a couple people are finding this thread! Keep'em coming folks!! 

I'll get some more soon too


----------



## LizM (Oct 8, 2004)

It looked even smaller before the recent "remodeling" of downtown (more yuppie stuff - althougth it did need something done to it).  The main reason the town is there is the County Courthouse (the first pic).

Not a bad analogy.  The South is a land of contradictions.  I still freak out if company drops by unexpectedly and I can't offer them food!  I actually keep quick-cook stuff around (like frozen ham steak that I can quickly cover in brown sugar and pineapple juice and heat in the oven) just in case.  Then on to the contradiction part.  One of my favorite sayings is that a Southerner will be polite to you up until the point they are ready to shot you (and I don't mean with a camera).   

I like your shot of your town - What church is that at the end of the street?


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 8, 2004)

It's actually a retired Catholic church that is now only used for weddings and funerals. Wierd huh? 

Um, just so you know, I'll be over on Tuesday for some ham


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Oct 9, 2004)

i really like this thread. Surprised it hasn't gone off like a bomb.

*must take photos.


----------



## wxnut (Oct 9, 2004)

Not my hometown now, but spent a lot of time there in my teens. Its Port Washington, Wisconsin


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 9, 2004)

HA! I got goose bumps seeing this one! I drive down that very road, in that exact same dimension at least 2 times a week! My best friend got married in that church last year!


----------



## LizM (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice shot wxnut!

Hey CanonFan - just tell me what time - we'll have the whole family/friend circle/church group over and BBQ too!  Everybody bring a grill!  :grin:

Seriously, just have the grocery store cut one of those ham shanks they run on the $1/lb special into 2 1/2 inch thick slices (except the hock of course - chunk that up for 15 bean soup).  Put a slice in a shallow backing pan, pack brown sugar over the whole thing and drizzle some canned pineapple juice on it.  Put it in a 350 degree oven until the brown sugar melts and carmalizes.  Just keep drizzling pineapple juice over it about every 10 minutes.  Yum, Yum!


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 10, 2004)

LizM said:
			
		

> Seriously, just have the grocery store cut one of those ham shanks they run on the $1/lb special into 2 1/2 inch thick slices (except the hock of course - chunk that up for 15 bean soup).  Put a slice in a shallow backing pan, pack brown sugar over the whole thing and drizzle some canned pineapple juice on it.  Put it in a 350 degree oven until the brown sugar melts and carmalizes.  Just keep drizzling pineapple juice over it about every 10 minutes.  Yum, Yum!


----------



## wxnut (Oct 10, 2004)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> HA! I got goose bumps seeing this one! I drive down that very road, in that exact same dimension at least 2 times a week! My best friend got married in that church last year!



I have a bunch of pictures from Port Washington on my web page...

http://www.wxnut.net/scapes.htm

At the bottem.


----------



## thomasjfletcher (Oct 15, 2004)

ain't much but it's home.......


----------



## LizM (Oct 15, 2004)

City boy!  

Looks fascinating but I'm not sure I could handle the big city.  I don't even like small towns!  Gimmie the middle of nowhere anyday.


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 15, 2004)

LizM said:
			
		

> City boy!
> 
> Looks fascinating but I'm not sure I could handle the big city.  I don't even like small towns!  Gimmie the middle of nowhere anyday.


Amen to that! Cool shot in the city though


----------



## simnine (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## mad_malteaser (Oct 16, 2004)

thomasjfletcher said:
			
		

> ain't much but it's home.......



Oh, oh, oh. I am so jealous right now. The one place I want to live most in the entire world.....  excuse me while I burn up in envy.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 20, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 21, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CrazyAva (Oct 28, 2004)

I can't think of a good point to take a picture on our main street......it's all pretty ugly


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 28, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 21, 2005)

Bumped for BellaPictures.


----------



## bellaPictures (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks Lafoto...here is Hyde Park sydney. 


Hope you enjoy. Feel free to comment! 

1. Reading at lunchtime





2. Playing chess is a popular game here





3. Hyde park





4. Meeting up with friends 










5. St Marys Cathedral







Thanks for looking!


----------



## Corry (Nov 21, 2005)

Main Street, Wenona IL, a few weeks ago.


----------

